
NY State Senate Code on GitHub - vaksel
http://github.com/blog/447-ny-state-senate-code-on-github
======
MartinMond
I'm not familiar with JSP, but this
([http://github.com/nysenatecio/Newsclips/blob/ba592845111abd8...](http://github.com/nysenatecio/Newsclips/blob/ba592845111abd8052788cb294eca02110c7410d/WebRoot/index.jsp))
looks like someone let too much logic creep in their view.

Also interesting:
[http://github.com/nysenatecio/Newsclips/blob/ba592845111abd8...](http://github.com/nysenatecio/Newsclips/blob/ba592845111abd8052788cb294eca02110c7410d/src/gov/nysenate/newsclips/ClipsClient.java)

I can only hope that such openness will lead to higher quality government
software.

~~~
chaosmachine
wow, look at all that keyword stuffing at the bottom of the first file.

